# JD 70I Project



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ran out of anything (that I wanted) to do recently, so I ran an ad on Des Moines & Kansas City CL for a JD 60, 70 or 100 Lawn tractor. Didn't need to be running as I have a 12-1/2HP Briggs to use in it. Within a couple of hours, I had two calls & two emails! One of the emails was for 2-70's for $150 (actually 1-1/2) & I knew the seller. Picked them up, the 1/2 tractor was what I needed for this project, the complete one (not running) is stored for next Winter's project.

Stripped it down, cut the engine mounting plate out of the junk MTD mower that the Briggs came from & mounted it into the 70 frame. Now I'm cleaning & sanding the parts for paint, "construction Yellow". I have sawtooth tires for the front & lugs on order for the back, wanted R4's, but couldn't find the smaller than 10", I need 8". ~~ grnspot


----------

